# Sitting correctly



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I just started doing obedience training with my dog at Schutzhund club. I already had done basic obedience with her so we can live in harmony with her. One of the first things I learned was that she is not sitting correctly. When she sits, she backs up a little into the sit position instead of moving her bottom forward so her head stays in the same position. My trainer showed me how to lure her forward with food while sitting her so she does not back into a sit. If any of you had to reteach this to your dog I would be interested in how you corrected this problem. She might not be competition material, but at least I hope to learn along with her how to train and work together.

Glenn


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I can't comment on re teaching the sit position. I am just wondering upon reading this what your goal is with her? Will you be doing Schutszhund as a competitive sport or just to learn some training? If its the latter I wouldn't worry about re teaching the sit. Sometimes you have to pick your battles. If she sits good and you can deal with it then I would pick something else to work on. Good luck.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

its hard for me to fully understand w/o seeing her, but is there any chance that she's sitting this way due to comfort because of the HD?

...it wasnt until much older, but Gia did alter the way she sat to accommodate her hips.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I originally trained the sit that way with my first dog. When I realized it was incorrect, I re-trained it with a new command in a different language. The dog just looked at it as a new command to learn and has never once rocked backwards into a sit when given the new command.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The way your trainer is telling you to do it is how I would also do it. It will take awhile because in her mind sit means rock back onto her butt instead of scooting her butt forward. You can also work on scoot sits where you draw the dog forward and up with the food, get the sit and then move her forward again. Hard to describe, easier to show. I tell them "scoot, sit, scoot, sit....." This can be first done with the dog moving parallel and in front of you (dog's side facing your front, you step sideways and the dog scoots forward....... hope that makes sense) and then at your side in heel position. Just make sure you do not reward for the rock back sit and NEVER adjust yourself to her position. If she rocks back don't change your position, make her move into the correct position (this is a common thing I see).


----------



## JGTs (Aug 1, 2008)

I had to do this with my dog. He did the same thing with the rock back and my trainer showed us how to lure him to do it correctly. 

It initially started with putting food in our hand and backing up while rewarding our pup for coming forward to our hands. Once he knew that staying on our hands meant he would be rewarded, we then would slowly pull our hand straight up until it was higher than his head. At first he would do his rock back sit, but this would take his face away from the treat so he wouldnt be rewarded. When they are really hungry and know that staying on your hand is key, when you pull your hand up they will tuck their butt in.

Hopefully ive explained this somewhat clearly, lol. Good luck


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I worked on her sit over this last week and she is now sitting without moving her front feet back, this may still not be completely correct since she is rocking back. My understanding is that her head should not shift backward. If I watch her front legs and make sure they do move on the sit and nudge her bottom down and forward she sits without shifting front feet backward. She still needs to learn to scoot forward better. I don't think her sitting is related to her HD, more likely a bad habit from less precise training. 
As for training goals, I would like to get her BH and training experience. No protection work for her with HD. She may not have sufficient drive for competitive obedience, but she and I can probably learn a lot from additional training. She loves to track and seems natural at that. 

JGTs method is my trainers method. I'll work on her more when she is hungry to keep her head all the way forward and have her scoot forward forcing her to move her back legs forward on the sit. This will require a new command so she will not be confused with her old less precise sit.

Thanks to all of you for your advice. 

Glenn


----------

